# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Мы Вам честно поднять хотим!!! (универсалка)

## Уралочка

*Мы Вам честно поднять хотим!!! 
* *(универсальный игровой блок - на все случаи жизни)*

*Страну захватила волна новогоднего настроения и сказочного исполнения желаний. 
Вы верите в то, что в самую пьяную ночь мира что-то исполнится? 

Только специально обученные люди будут сегодня поднимать вам настроение, давление и не только!!!! 

Если театр начинается с вешалки, то магия с того, что пропадает с вешалки)))
Говорят, чем сильнее и круче маг, тем меньше его волшебная палочка…  Ну о чём сейчас я?! 

(Игровой блок длится 10-15 минут, можно использовать на любой вечеринке и не только новогодней)*

*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальная подборка + ВИДЕО*

*Стоимость комплекта 900р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

